# First pics - Dakau Kalia 400 Yak Livebaiter



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here are first pics of my brand new Dakau Kalia 400 custom livebaiter for the yak, built by performance rod innovator, Rohit Lal.

This is now my yak livebait rod #6 and after hundreds of hours livebaiting from a yak, I have a pretty good idea about what works for me on good sized fish. Up until now I've used big brand systems but always had problems with the long butts on jigging rods, sloppiness, awkward rod bend and tradeoffs in feel. The time came to raise the stakes and go custom. I chose Dakau Rods because Rohit works fully in the performance spectrum and explores specialist products we never normally see in blank and component technology. A few years ago he also built me an amazing rockfishing rod so total confidence was there.

Before the blank was decided on, Rohit watched my video's, interpreted my yak fishing technique, dry tested the raw specs I provided and checked reel seating and grip position, then considered the types of species I chase and livebaiting methods I employ.

After a couple of chats we decided on a PE8-10 jigging blank. Some would see PE8-10 as yak madness but there is a truckload of logic behind the heavy rating.

Rohit sourced a highly specialist Jap jigging blank that has a thinner diameter, more power, better parabolic action and more feel than off the shelf jig rods in the same line class (more on that when I get the exact specs). Although I could have stepped down to a lower rating, the surf launch factor, much rougher yak treatment in the hatch and fish I generally target, warranted the extra robustness for yak livebaiting. Finally, having experienced the fish that will smash a bait in these parts, I want to give myself and the fish the best chance at landing in the fastest possible time. Playing a 10kg fish for 2 hours isn't my thing. If I can have it yakside in a couple of minutes, I've done what I need to do. As a livebaiter, this rod is generally not intended to be cast and retrieved so everything revolves around the big fish fighting characteristics.

A higher rating also means I can apply large amounts of high sticking on 50lb braid and beef up the drag as required to keep 20kg+ kingies off the bricks. (If I'm lucky)

The guides are re-honed SiCs from the Tcurve I recently snapped. As you can see the rear grip is shorter than a normal jig rod to improve the fight position while seated in a yak. The foregrip is a pretty standard fighting length, there is no gimbal and the rod has been seated to best match the Saragosa or Stella 10000 series spin reels. It is 6 foot and the rear cap has been designed to fit snug in the rod holder but not too snug.

This rod arrives next week.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

nice Dan. that should show em who's boss


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice. Great to see you fond someone who listens to your requirements and works with you. 
Last rod I had built by someone else they told me it would never work how I wanted it but I insisted. Between them finishing it and me picking it up they got orders for a few more identical. Suggested to them I should get a discount considering the extra business but all I got was a bill and a blank stare.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice............what sort of drag do you normally run on kings as that combo would put some serious hurt on anything that cares to take you on.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

diabolical said:


> Very nice............what sort of drag do you normally run on kings as that combo would put some serious hurt on anything that cares to take you on.


Thanks for the question Dia, you gave me the motivation to finally check the Saragosa 18000 against the digital scales. Drag was a bit jerky because I haven't rubbed back the washers in a while. Here's where I'd normally set it "off the reel", on the yak. This test was conducted directly from the bail arm at the reel and onto the scales. The drag pressure applied was the standard pressure I'd generally tighten toward during the fight.

Strike mode in the rod Holder - 1kg-1.5kg
Playing a fish in the "normal" pump and wind phase - Up to 9kg but probably more like 7 or 8kg.

They reckon the Saragosa is rated at up to 19.5kg. I locked up the drag harder than "normal" once this season (maybe 12kg). Needless to say, I lost a really good fish because of a dodgy knot. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is what I love about fishing. Some anglers will run 30lb braid on the same drag and a lighter rod rating and will be comfortable playing a fish a bit longer. I'd rather get it yakside a little greener while running a softer drag on a heavier rod knowing it can be maxxed out on that one day the stars align.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Danno,

Very nice bit of kit and well thought out, hope you get to christen it soon, the first of many..

I've done a similar custom with a Jigging Master 200 build, shorter cut down butt, 5'6" total length for the kayak and a top feel about it. 
I'd be too nervous about running 9kg of drag on my tippy RTM Disco. Good luck with a locked up drag on the saragosa and a 20kg king :shock: ;-)

ps, how is the line lay on the saragosa? I've spooled one up with braid and it was pretty ordinary...

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave73 said:


> How is the line lay on the saragosa? I've spooled one up with braid and it was pretty ordinary...
> Cheers Dave


Thanks Dave - Yeah, you could say it ribs up... If it was used for deep jigging I'd be pretty disappointed. Off the yak and for livey work its good because its so easy to pull to bits and relube. Tradeoffs, tradeoffs :| :| :|. I wish it was possible but I just can't justify the Stella, I'm trying so hard to Stella up but it just isn't happening :?

Back to the livebaiter it's 5'6" and not 6' like I mentioned in the first post - It hasn't arrived yet so I'm still going off bits. Bring on the courier because the magic snapper rod is coming too.

Did you get your JM made local, the JM crew or by that singapore mob? Lovely blanks - Is that the red one?


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

how is the line lay on the saragosa? I've spooled one up with braid and it was pretty ordinary...

I found the line lay on Spheros [email protected] also. A few washers under the spool should solve it but yet to get around to giving that a go.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

thats a nice looking rod


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats not a fishing rod, thats a work of art.
This guy obviously knows what hes doin  
And to go to all the trouble of even watching your vids and studying the way you fish to match the to what you need, DAMN hes good 

Congrats on the new Baby ;-)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This pic shows exactly how this blank loads up - Imagine working that bend off the yak :shock:   
Bring on summer... (Only 6 months to go)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome looking rod. Go on justify the Stella, it's worth it  Alternatively wait for the new twinpowers to come out - http://www.japanprofishing.com/shimano- ... model.html



spooled1 said:


> This pic shows exactly how this blank loads up - Imagine working that bend off the yak :shock:
> Bring on summer... (Only 6 months to go)


Is it just me or is that rod not doing its job at all? The actual length of the rod is absorbing next to no pressure and putting all the strain on the anglers hands at the grips?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

beefs said:


> Is it just me or is that rod not doing its job at all? The actual length of the rod is absorbing next to no pressure and putting all the strain on the anglers hands at the grips?


Too funny Beefs... I'll pass your question onto the rod builder but I'm guessing its pretty similar to this pic of a different jig blank that also appears to absorb no pressure and puts all the strain on the holder of the rod. ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or is that rod not doing its job at all? The actual length of the rod is absorbing next to no pressure and putting all the strain on the anglers hands at the grips?
> ...


Being quite serious Dan - in that first photo, sure the rod has a bend in it but it looks like a floppy noodle, like the main body of the rod isn't doing any work/isn't helping the angler by acting as a lever at all. It's almost straight through the handle and then bent 90 degrees from there. I'm definitely no rod builder and the blank in that picture (not a Dakau rod) sure is super strong - i'm just not sure it's helping the angler much. Would be interested to hear Rohit's response.

The second pic also backs up the point - sure it looks cool, great bend, awesome - but the top 2-3/5ths of the blank is doing absolutely nothing to help the angler fight the fish. To me that first picture looks like a super strong rod that has hooked a fish way outside it's anticipated range.

On a different note - seems he is looking at doing a range of kayak rods, look nice! http://thefishingsite.com.au/forums/YaB ... 1245066502


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll send him an email for sure. I sorta understand where you're going here. The floppy noodlage you're referring to I would assume happens at the absolute crisis point on anything maxxed out like shown in these pics. I'm no rod builder or jigger, so lets ask Rohit.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> I'll send him an email for sure. I sorta understand where you're going here. The floppy noodlage you're referring to I would assume happens at the absolute crisis point on anything maxxed out like shown in these pics. I'm no rod builder or jigger, so lets ask Rohit.


I edited my post while you were replying sorry Dan - you probably didn't see this part I added - "_To me that first picture looks like a super strong rod that has hooked a fish way outside it's anticipated range_." I reckon we're on the same page 

Looking forward to seeing the Kalia400 in action - will be sweet for sure.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

A question of levers!

The longer the lever(rod) the more force is applied to the other end(angler). The anglers hand is the fulcrum and the drag determines how much weight the angler has to hold. A math formula would apply(I must have been away from school that day)


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday Dan awesome looking rod you had made up. Is Rohit formely the guy from king rods in sydney if its the guy im thinking about he frequently comes into my local tackle shop for a coffee. Real nice guy he seems to know his bussiness of rod building he is always bringing in new blanks for us to look at. By the way im with you on fishing hard and fast on the bigger fish the only problem is i havent caught that many big ones yet :lol: Looking forward to hearing how the rod performs under maxed out conditions.

Cheers Micka


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay Travis et al, I just got the response. Thanks Rohit, getting information from the source is very highly regarded by many in these parts. 8)

Here's what Rohit emailed:



> "what that diabolical dude said is correct. The rod is a lever and it's the fish who has the lever against you. The shorter lever you give it the less it can push against you. The jig rods are designed so that most of the length folds away leaving the fish bugger all lever to work you. No put that in perspective from your end. Tie 10kgs of brick to the end of a 6' broom stick and lift it, you would prolly break your back. Now tie that weight to the broomstick about 8 inches away from where you holding it and you'll be fine lifting it. So look at it like a seesaw balance&#8230;.the pivot (fulcrum) point is your grip. From the pivot to the anchor point (butt) is fixed at about 20 inches from the pivot to the tip can be adjusted with correct choice of action. The more the rod folds away closer to the pivot the easier it is to hold the weight up. The blank although designed to fold away just before the foregip also has resilience and every time the fish stops pulling just for even a sec, it wants to straighten and there is quite length of the blank wanting to straighten, these two factors combined allow the angler to put greater braking force on the fish then a faster actioned rod and with less effort. The jig rods are all about braking force on fish running for cover. That bent action you see happens at full load and there is quite a bit of rod length wanting to pull up when the fish is not pulling, that's where you get the lifting power, which is not apparent in photos and can only be felt if you hang on to the tip and pull it down. In my load testing with one bloke hanging to the rod in a fighting stance and one bloke pulling the tip down&#8230;..the bloke pulling the tip has to exert more effort"


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Dan and Rohit - with that in mind the rod is working perfectly! That's a great explanation - always learning something if you ask the questions around here.

Out of interest yesterday I found out the rod in the picture is a Hots Wei World 52XH, rated to PE8 and he's pulling up a 13kg Kingfish - so it's definitely not undergunned. The bloke using it said it is really nice to use andfeels it will handle much larger fish. Here is a youtube video of it working exactly like Rohit mentioned.

edit: forgot to add youtube vid - here it is -> 




(yakattack - yes Rohit is formerly of King Rods).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Rohits piece was an education - thanks for that. Looks like a true weapon of sorts. The problem I see - not really with the rod - but really is with the force of using your body for the leverage sitting down. Jigging you tend to use your knees bent slightly and take the pressure with the bend and maximise the use of your glutes and maximus too - the biggest muscles ( as well as arms and shoulders ) I'm thinking Dan that to help you'll need to place the butt in a spongy thing :lol: or a tennis ball or even a socket on the base of your lap - this will be replace your harness / gimbal and save your underarm or groin.

Anyhow I cant wait to see how it performs and you perform :lol: :lol: I know your going for the holly grail of fish (in my eyes) and that your battles will be truly epic. Just remember when your 5 fathoms down still holding your rod with you yak teathered to it and this is at four fathoms !!! Its OK to let go :lol: :lol:

Good Luck - you can do it !!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

One more thing HAHAH - just remember you can do the old - greedy guts choke !!! The rumour of upsizing the lively to render the king in a choke state so its easier to bring up !!! Yes dirty tactics but who started that kind of fight - the KINGA !!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Ay Travis et al, I just got the response. Thanks Rohit, getting information from the source is very highly regarded by many in these parts. 8)
> 
> Here's what Rohit emailed:
> 
> what that diabolical dude said is correct. The rod is a lever and it's the fish who has the lever against you. The shorter lever you give it the less it can push against you. The jig rods are designed so that most of the length folds away leaving the fish bugger all lever to work you. No put that in perspective from your end. Tie 10kgs of brick to the end of a 6' broom stick and lift it, you would prolly break your back. Now tie that weight to the broomstick about 8 inches away from where you holding it and you'll be fine lifting it.


So I should throw away all my 6' and 7' long sticks and get an 8 inch long rod instead? :shock:

ps. I dont suppose I can find one of these flash rods in the bargain bin at Kmart?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Davey G said:


> spooled1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ay Travis et al, I just got the response. Thanks Rohit, getting information from the source is very highly regarded by many in these parts. 8)
> ...


yeahp...as long as you don't want to cast or put any decent action into your lures at all


----------

